# Thinking of fitting a V12 engine to my van



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.wimp.com/tiniestengine/


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Some one with to much time on their hands
Really amazing


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

brilliant man


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I admit to total envy. :roll: I wish I could do things like that. :wink:


----------

